# Illustrators and their illustrations



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

J. C. Leyendecker, from WWI...










By his younger brother, Francis Leyendecker, same period (with a VanGogh sky)...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Two Leyendecker (J. C.) studies which will become part of larger works (which I've yet to find, and something just realized that others may have known all along)...










There are no curves, all straight lines and what appear to be curves are just very short straight lines...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

A more finished piece, using the study above...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Two Leyendeckers for Kuppenheimer, somewhere in the 20s.

A blanket, a pennant and bad weather. A college game here in the North East...










Spats, a doctor's bag and a babe...










Spats, a doctor's bag and a babe. Oh and a car.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

J. C. Leyendecker, probably in his 20s. Born a German, came here at six, died in the year I was six. The Arrow collar man and the most Gatsby of all the Gatsby painters. Quite a pair of eyes...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

J. C. Leyendecker. Another from WWI (look at the leather) and another for Kuppenheimer...



















That table will play a part in his famous ads for the Arrow collar.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

A pause from Leyendecker. This is Franklin Booth, born and died the same years, almost, as Leyendecker, master of the pen and ink. From WWI...










Judging from the Adrian helmets (still being worn by certain special forces) these are French troops.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Masters of the pen, all of them.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish I knew who did this wonderfully romantic scene.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Three more from Franklin Booth...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56542
> 
> 
> I wish I knew who did this wonderfully romantic scene.


The woman's especially well done. Here's another cowboy one. Looks like a wood cut.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

More from Franklin Booth. A book plate...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Leyendecker, WWI...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Franklin Booth's Theodore Roosevelt...










The artist Booth in his 20s...


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I love his towers and domes. His stylistic forests are great, too.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The Gibson Girl, ca. 1890s by *Charles Dana Gibson*



















British actress Lily Eisle, a real life Gibson Girl...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

More Gibson, where the wasp waist, mechanically helped witb ropes, tacks, glue and whatever, plays big, but so does the hair...










...prompting a photographic how-to...










...making it tough to choose. Blonde, brunette?


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

The artist, *Charles Dana Gibson* (a good New Englander)...










A Gibson man (looking at a pic of a Gibson girl)...










St. Valentine surrounded by Gibby's girls, for Life magazine (which Gibson later owned)...

*







*


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Leyendecker 1910...










Leyendecker 1929...










Saturday Evening Post cover above, Legendecker seems to be easing into Deco just a bit.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

More Gibson Girls...










Smok'in!
No, really, she's smoking. And this was about 1895.

Evelyn Nesbit, famous fashion model actress of the times and a model for many Gibson sketches...










If you're familar with _The Murder of the Century_, architect Stanford White's murder by industrialist Henry Thaw, or have read _Ragtime_, you'll know Nesbit. A truly gorgeous thing, her at 16...










Fun trying to figure out what many of Gibson's sketches are about, like this...










It's an outdoor scene with one of those great benches built around and into a towering oak or such. Bored with waiting (?) the messenger boys (?) are dozing, the woman looks beautiful, but harried (she may be typing a return message from the one she's just received (?) and Gibson has forgotten to draw a fourth leg for the table.

Edit. Leg may be out of frame, but the lack of table frame on that side of table makes it look incomplete. Many of Gibson's sketches look in haste and unfinished. Am surprised that Charles Dana Gibson's partial namesake here on the forum hasn't wejghed in. Shall I conjur him? @Charles Dana.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

In illustration from the 30s, it doesn't get much better than this...










^
Leyendecker again, showing something rare to his work, movement. You can see some Norman Rockwell in this. Or the reverse, since Rockwell came later and idolized Leyendecker.


----------

